# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблемы с GeForce 260

## Darkstar2008

Народ помогите! Купил себе недавно новый комп, отдал не мало денег, в том числе и за XFX Geforce 260 896mb. Но нормальной работы не увидел...при работе(особенно в играх) наблюдаются проблемы с текстурами...слова мышка и пр. превращаются в квадраты и иные фигуры непонятного цвета хотя тормозов нет. Иногда вылетал Синий Экран Смерти с файлами nv4_disp.dll или nv4_mini.dll. Драйвера менял и пробовал почти все поэтому и пишу в раздел железа. Помогите может кто знает что делать:(

----------


## Darkstar2008

Народ помогите плиииз...может видюху по гарантии слить? ивозьмут ли они ее в таком случае?

----------


## srt103

комп собраный уже брал ?
или по отдельности все ?

если собраный системник,  то не раз слышал о случаях запихивания в готовые компы отбракованого железа и всякого барахла ...

----------


## Diviy

> Народ помогите! Купил себе недавно новый комп, отдал не мало денег, в том числе и за XFX Geforce 260 896mb. Но нормальной работы не увидел...при работе(особенно в играх) наблюдаются проблемы с текстурами...слова мышка и пр. превращаются в квадраты и иные фигуры непонятного цвета хотя тормозов нет. Иногда вылетал Синий Экран Смерти с файлами nv4_disp.dll или nv4_mini.dll. Драйвера менял и пробовал почти все поэтому и пишу в раздел железа. Помогите может кто знает что делать:(


абсолютно таже история. видюха MSI GeForce 260GTX-CO комп брал по отдельности. кто может подскажите в чем дело

----------

